# rat doesn't like being touched...



## daZblu (Apr 10, 2009)

So it seems that buttons doesn't like being petted/touched. I was feeding her treats to get her accustomed to my hand a little earlier today, and decided to try and pet her on her side: at which point she began sidling around the cage with her stomach flat on the ground. When she stopped in a corner, i lightly stroked her side and she squeaked: it was a sad, distressed sound and i wasn't sure if she was in pain or not. I tried stroking different parts to see if i'd get a better reaction, only to have her stand up on her hind legs and pounce: i have a lovely bite on my ring finger now. 

Also: i've noticed that she likes to climb to the top tier of her cage and lie flat on her stomach every now and then: as if she's trying to relax or cool her stomach down. Keep in mind: she currently has a litter of 9 pups that are about 2 weeks and a day old so she may be a little stressed. But she's been doing this rather frequently throughout her pregnancy. I'm stumped.. She's happy to come out and walk around on my knees while i feed her treats from my finger, but if i pet her, she gets stressed out and squeaks... Any ideas?


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

With some rats, if you stroke their side it's seen as you being aggressive as I believe that may be where another rat would sidle up to them in an aggressive situation. The likelihood is that buttons mistook your petting for you being dominant/aggressive and then was wound up so any further touches were taken in the wrong way.

With Buttons I would try only approaching her from an angle where she can see you and start just petting her head then neck and shoulder areas, avoid her sides and work on her trusting you again.

My dominant male rat Archie used to be the same but is now fine with us stroking him and picking him up all over. He was always worse with us stroking him if he'd been in an aggressive/scary situation with another rat prior to us trying to stroke him.

Goood luck.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Pregnant rats, much like any other pregnant animal including humans, undergo extreme stresses during the gestation period. 
She's likely freaked, hormonal, and protective of her unborn rittens. She doesn't want to be touched, and there's not only nothing you can do about it, there's nothing abnormal or wrong with it. She may love you under other circumstances, but apparently you petting her has her freaked and she's decided not to put up with it. Especially petting her on her sides- that's where the babies are, and it makes perfect sense that she doesn't want you touching her there.
I suggest giving her space, while still socializing and giving her play time, and then try getting her used to being pet after she's given birth and has had some time to normalize again.


----------

